# Borborgymi??



## Guest (Jul 27, 2000)

What is Borborygmi? Does anybody know for sure and how is related to ibs.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Borborygmi refers to the gurgling sounds of the intestine. Not much is known about these sounds other that develop from the turbulence of gases and fluids as they slosh around inside the gut lumen. Intestinal sounds are normal. One study found that in IBSers there is slightly less difference in the time interval between sounds, but that the sounds are not louder than normal. For IBSers who complain of rumbling, they are paying more attention to normal sounds and perceive them as louder. Highï¿½pitched sound could be indicative of partial obstruction and no sounds, a total obstruction, neither of which are related to IBS.


----------



## RumbleGirl (Feb 1, 2000)

Intestinal rumblings most often point to a food intolerance. When your intestines cannot digest something, more water is absorbed in order to aid in digestion. The noise and the spasms are your bowels working extra hard to break down these foods. Very often these are foods that cause gas so you also end up with gas bubbles rolling around in the liquid.Common food intolerances are caused by milk, wheat and/or other grains or starch. These can only be pinpointed by trying an elimination diet.I have gotten rid of all the rumblings along with other symptoms by simply avoiding my trigger foods. I am on no medications.Loud rumblings are not a perceived condition - it is a very real condition that can be treated and eliminated.I have just begun a website to discuss how I have treated my ibs thru diet only at http://ibsinfo.homepage.com for those who are interested in more information.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2000)

When I hear noises in my abdomen, I can always feel it too. Sometimes, I'll even see something move. I only get this if I haven't eaten much or if I drink more than 8 ounces of water within a few seconds. Generally, the more I eat, the less movement in my entire gut and vice versa.


----------



## Libbys (Aug 21, 2000)

In answer to Flux's "take" on stomach grumbling...I have literally had a whole row of people in a N.Y. theater turn toward my stomach rumbling wondering about the source of this Incredible noise! If I am just imagining this or if this is a "normal" noise... I suspect Broadway will be dark very soon!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

FYI, this is from webmd.coms database:bor*bo*ryg*mus "bor-bu-'rig-mus n, pl -mi -"mI : a rumbling sound made by the movement of gas in the intestine ï¿½ bor*bo*ryg*mic -mik adj Merriam-Webster's Medical Dictionary, 1995 EditionThis is located at: http://my.webmd.com/content/c4_asset/merri...ctionary_146784 JeanG


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2000)

Thanks to you all for responding. What you said seems to make sense but at the same to know what causes it for sure seems to be a mystery. For me I think I will try eliminating certian foods and see what happens.


----------

